# Tomcat log files



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Tomcat erstellt für jeden Tag mehrere log Files. Kann ich dem Tomcat irgendwie sagen, dass er die Dateien nach einer bestimmten Zeit oder Anzahl wieder löschen soll, sowie bei log4j?
catalina.datum
host-manager.datum
manager.datum


Danke


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Nov 2011)

Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Welches Betriebssystem?



Solaris. 
Aber wenn es eine Einstellung im Tomcat geben sollte, ist das OS doch irrelevant oder?


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Nov 2011)

Dann lass logrotate für dich arbeiten.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2011)

Ja wenn der Tomcat nichts eigenes mitbringt, wird es wohl auf so eine Lösung hinauslaufen.


----------



## nillehammer (9. Nov 2011)

Der Tomcat loggt default mäßig mit java.util.logging. Konfigurieren kann man das mit der logging.properties im conf-Ordner. Wie man die Konfiguration für rotierende Logs macht, steht hier: Configuring Log Rotation with juli for Tomcat 5.5 and 6.0 | TomcatExpert
Und wenn Du java.util.logging doof findest und den Tomcat lieber mit log4j loggen lassen würdest, findest Du hier, wie es geht:Apache Tomcat 6.0 - Logging in Tomcat Using Log4J


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2011)

Ja hab auch grad gefunden, dass man den Tomcat 7 mit log4j benutzen kann.
Apache Tomcat 7 (7.0.22) - Logging in Tomcat

Dann mache ich das so.


----------

